# Peptide Injection Help



## flexmichigan (Feb 27, 2012)

This is my First Run with peptides. I am doing 3 injections/day subq. My problem is that I have very low BF and not many options to shoot. I have been doing my stomach but it is getting really soar after each injection and almost seems like its causing lumps. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## oufinny (Feb 27, 2012)

You can do it anywhere, they are all systemic.  I would pinch the skin and inject into the pocket you create, just rotate locations.  I have done them on arms, legs, stomach, pec, you name it.  They do make you feel like a pin cushion but if you are getting red bumps that makes me wonder what you used to reconstitute?  If it is BA water you should be fine, it is the least irritating along with sterile water.  Also, if you are using them after 2-3 weeks of not being completed, that is pushing the total lifespan of the peptides.  Try doing some in your leg where you have some skin that is loose next and see how it goes.


----------



## blergs. (Feb 27, 2012)

flexmichigan said:


> This is my First Run with peptides. I am doing 3 injections/day subq. My problem is that I have very low BF and not many options to shoot. I have been doing my stomach but it is getting really soar after each injection and almost seems like its causing lumps. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


  you can go anywayer but part withmost fat is best place usually. so bell y is usually that. pinch the fat, maybe that will help?


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 27, 2012)

What size pins you using?


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 27, 2012)

I do them anywhere I want.the belly is where the most fat is.I also shoot IM it wont hurt anymore so then sub.Q.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 27, 2012)

i pinch some skin on quads and poke......G2G


----------



## flexmichigan (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I am using  29 gauge pin! I have the peptides mixed with bac water! I have been doing the thigh and it feels much better! 

If they have such a short shelf life why do they not make smaller doses?


----------



## Kleen (Feb 29, 2012)

If you keep them refrigerated they are not so bad. If you don't want the problem put them in pins and then freeze the pins but you can only thaw them once right before use.

Amino looking sick in that avi Brother!


----------



## njc (Feb 29, 2012)

Going Intramuscular with peptides is not an issue whatsoever.  The only difference is that with IM injections you get a SLIGHTY faster absorption time.  But for practical and intensive purposes the results are identical.  Its just that people go sub-q with peptides because they CAN.  Just stick that slin pin into ya and push the water in and dont worry about whether or not you are actually sub-q.  Makes no difference.


----------



## njc (Feb 29, 2012)

flexmichigan said:


> Thanks everyone! I am using 29 gauge pin! I have the peptides mixed with bac water! I have been doing the thigh and it feels much better!
> 
> If they have such a short shelf life why do they not make smaller doses?


 
The retailers who know what theyre doing sell 2mg preperations.  This is especially necassary for compound such as mod-grf1 and Ipamorelin as these peptides have a comparatively short shelf-life in contrast with most other peps.


----------

